# Westwater in Winter?



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

Hello, Anyone done westwater in the winter? We are thinking about a trip through with some snow and low low water. Maybe February/March? Does it freeze over? We are interested to see it at it's lowest. Thanks,
J


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes it freezes over. For how long depends on the winter, but it is usually clear by March.


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

Did it last february, it wasn't that low, probably 3200 or somewhere around there. I think if you wanted to see it at its lowest you would have to go before the canyon itself freezes over but where the places that feed it are frozen over... possibly early winter

Sent from my SM-G925V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Spike (Apr 6, 2008)

Ran it last February as well. If the weather is nice, it's a great time. We only did a day trip. Next time we will prepare for camping. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

We did an overnight through there in Feb. it was cool ice chunks floating with you. Had about as much water as the trips in March.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I've done every month but dec or January. Actually in not sure I've ever done June either. 

Be sure to learn that it is ice free. I've heard you can call the Gj airport and ask if they know. 

I've heard a story of an epic hike out when a group it Skull and it was ice dammed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

This last winter was a great chance to see it in winter conditions. Jan and Feb were unseasonably warm. We have done late Feb and first week of march with massive "icebergs" in the water and still in the narrowest sections. Westwater, Cataract and Deso are all known for scary and unnavigable ice dams during mid-winter. All of them have forced people to abandon gear and walk out cross-country.

Will be interesting to see if the "strong" El Nino has any affect on WW.

Phillip


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Dave, I believe I have heard about that hike out as well.


Actually seems like a couple of years ago someone posted here on the Buzz about a rather difficult run they had... seems like they were able to get their gear over the ice dam and float on out but it was pretty epic.


DanCan


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

We did it last February it was ice free. Drank whiskey in the room of doom in tshirts. Be Cautious you've got only a few minutes in the water before hypothermia kicks in.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Past experience doesn't guarantee future results. It won't be ice free every year, do your research before you launch dec to feb.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

My understanding is that if you see the river frozen over in Debeque Canyon, then it's likely the same conditions are present on Ruby and Westwater. The real danger here is that you'd come around a bend and find an ice dam, with high ice walls on both banks hemming you in. Hoss, Dibel, & crew floated Ruby once in January. After encountering an 8' high ice dam they wound up caching all the boats & gear but the one they portaged around the ice dam for the float out. I think they were able to recover the stuff in mid-Feb. The photos of them trudging through the snow kind of reminded me of Napoleon's retreat from Moscow.


----------

